# Brew rig - update



## littlejohn (8/3/14)

***** Please note I have moved this post discussion to the Illawarra Brewer Union's thread, please check it out for updates *****

G'day all,

Well the brew rig is progressing, my priorities were for:

minimum parts
no 're-plumbing' mid brew
able to clean and sanitise 'in place'
preferably stainless throughout

So far I have made the stand and begun drilling the 15GAL kegs, the piping is all 3/4" stainless tube from Bunnings with NPS thread cut on the ends to make lengths as needed. The rest of the fittings and parts have come from Ebay (mostly via China).

The electrical setup includes (I work with some responsible and qualified electricians who will wire it up for me):

digital temp controller with sensor and readout
2400W heat element
circuit breaker
20A switches
20A solid state relay
sanitary magnetic pump

Attached is my planned setup and configurations, the use of three-way valves has reduced materials and performs as a sanitary barrier when I drain the wort to the fermenter as well as selecting between re-circulating through the heat exchange and transferring into the boil pot. The false bottom I had was too large to fit in the keg so I found some industrial strainers which will do the job nicely and I intend to hold them in place over the outlets with (nickel coated) neodymium magnets on opposite sides so that I minimise holes in the kegs.

If you see any rookie mistakes *please feel free to provide any criticism* before it all comes together because "an ounce of planning now prevents a pound of regret later"


----------



## TheWiggman (20/3/14)

Looks pretty schmick. I'm keen to see how those strainers go (or how they look after you've finished attaching the base to them), particularly during draining. Originally I thought they were bloody small but realised you had a USA ruler  
Assuming they're Ø32mm they'll have reasonable surface area if utilising HERMS. When it comes to draining though I can see the last bit of draining the grains being very slow. The more it drains, the less exposed area of the strainer the liquor will be flowing through. Won't know until you try.

My advice would be to consider a 3V system. I did 2V and I found it a bit annoying so bought a HLT. My process was exactly the same as yours. Not critical, just more handling and things to clean at the end of the day.
Also - why not just glue a large steel washer to the bottom side of your keg wall rather than magnets? Neodymium magnets won't let go of that.


----------

